# Macintosh SE/30



## Superparati (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

je viens de récupérer un Macintosh SE/30. Il appartenait jusqu'à cette après-midi à mon grand oncle.
J'ai eu le temps de nettoyer la partie extérieur avant de le démarrer.
Puis au démarrage j'ai le point d'interrogation. Je sais ce qu'il vaut dire mais avant de me lancer dans le téléchargement de Os 6 directement sur le site d'Apple, je souhaite demander aux différents collectionneurs, s'ils ne possèdaient pas un jeu de disquette encore utilisable pour que je puisse d'une avoir les disquettes originales et de deux avoir un Os qui marche sans passer par la solution "site apple" ^^

Ensuite, je remarque, une fois l'ordinateur allumé que l'écran présente des lignes horizontales assez nombreuses qui s'estompent au fur et à mesure du temps. Il faut que l'écran chauffe puis une fois cela fait, d'après mon oncle c'est correct plus de problème d'affichage.
Étant donné que l'Os est erroné je ne peux pas faire de tests plus poussé pour approuver, confirmer les dire de mon oncle. Mais j'ai entièrement confiance en lui donc je pense qu'au fur et à mesure du temps les lignes verticales s'estompent.

En tout cas je peux vous assurer que c'est une très belle machine, certes un peu dur au niveau de la forme étant donnée que toutes ses arrêts sont bien taillées !
Il se trouve même que le Mac est plus bruyant que mon MacPro pour vous dire à quel point il y a eu d'excellent progrès !

Enfin d'après MacTracker sur ce genre de bécane il est possible de lui ingurgité 128Mo de ram!!!! Je sais que cela s'avère tout à fait inutile, c'est juste pour satisfaire ma soif de connaissance . Je pense que 8 Mo de ram c'est amplement suffisant, avec 16Mhz de tout manière il est préférable de ne pas exécuter 4 travaux en même temps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> je souhaite demander aux différents collectionneurs, s'ils ne possèdaient pas un jeu de disquette encore utilisable pour que je puisse d'une avoir les disquettes originales et de deux avoir un Os qui marche sans passer par la solution "site apple" ^^



Bon, j'ai peut être kekchose, mais il y a deux problèmes :

1) je ne suis pas collectionneur

2) C'est un je de disquettes du système 7.01, de mémoire (celà dit, avant que je ne le revende, mon SE30 tournait très bien en 7.0.x avec 8Mo de Ram et RamDoubler de Connectix).

Je dois aussi avoir (okazou) une alim de SE30 en état, ainsi qu'un troupeau de barrettes de Ram de 1 Mo pour cette machine.

Si intéressé : -> MP


----------



## Superparati (5 Janvier 2008)

Je dis collectionneur, ça peut très bien être une personne qui le garde sans pour autant en être un. 
bref effectivement je suis intéressé  =>MP 

Sinon ce type de machine possède une alimentation fragile? C'est vrai que vue l'âge de ce Mac nous sommes en droit de lui accorder quelques défauts


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2008)

C'est de la 72 broches ? Je dois avoir des 4 Mo dans ce cas (venant de Quadra 650)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est de la 72 broches ? Je dois avoir des 4 Mo dans ce cas (venant de Quadra 650)...



Nan, de la 30 



Superparati a dit:


> bref effectivement je suis intéressé  =>MP



Ok, dès que je sais exactement ce que tu veux (le jeu de disquettes, de la ram en plus ? l'alim (voir ci dessous) ?



Superparati a dit:


> Sinon ce type de machine possède une alimentation fragile? C'est vrai que vue l'âge de ce Mac nous sommes en droit de lui accorder quelques défauts



Pas spécialement, le SE30 qui contenait mon alim est mort d'autre chose (contrôleur ADB cramé, plus de possibilité d'y connecter ni clavier ni souris, une autre panne classique de cette machine*), et cette alim a, par la suite, servi à beaucoup d'autres chose sans jamais manifester la moindre faiblesse. Je ne la citais que "pour mémoire", parce qu'en expédition postale, c'est quand même un morceau, qu'il serait nettement plus économique de n'expédier qu'avec de bonnes raisons.



(*) liée à un branchement/débranchement "à chaud" intempestif du clavier, souvent suite à une "prise de pieds dans le fil" !


----------



## Superparati (6 Janvier 2008)

Bon pour le moment le contrôleur adb n'a pas lâché 
Il faut aussi que je trouve comment réparer le beug graphique que j'ai, des lignes horizontales dès le démarrage.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Bon pour le moment le contrôleur adb n'a pas lâché
> Il faut aussi que je trouve comment réparer le beug graphique que j'ai, des lignes horizontales dès le démarrage.



Bon courage alors. Je ne sais pas si tu vas encore trouver beaucoup de ressources sur le net pour cette machine.

Il y a une bonne série de lien sur Low End Mac, mais je n'ai rien vu sur le problème d'écran. Par contre il y a un article sympa sur une carte 68040 pour SE/30. Ca devait bien booster (j'ai une carte de même genre sur mon LCI avec 68040/66, 32 Mo et Ethernet RJ45).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Bon pour le moment le contrôleur adb n'a pas lâché
> Il faut aussi que je trouve comment réparer le beug graphique que j'ai, des lignes horizontales dès le démarrage.



Ça, ça évoque un souvenir, assez vague dans ma mémoire vacillante : Une histoire de mauvais contact de la carte vidéo qu'il suffisait de déconnecter et re-connecter pour que ça reparte, il me semble.

Pour l'ADB, ça ne lâchait pas spontanément, c'était toujours suite à un débranchement, volontaire ou non, du câble de clavier alors que le Mac était allumé. Sur les modèles plus récents, c'est devenu moins sensible, mais sur les machines de cette génération, ça pardonnait rarement !


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2008)

Tu devrais peut être le passer au 7.1.
Je trouve que ce système tournait vraiment à merveille avec mon ClassicII (même processeur et bus).


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2008)

Pour l'effet persienne, vois ce fil. Il renvoie vers une page anglophone intéressante.


----------



## Superparati (6 Janvier 2008)

effectivement cela ressemble étrangement à cela, à la seul différence que ma souris est bien présente&#8230; je peux la bouger etc&#8230;
donc il faut que je change la pile pour résoudre mon soucis  un de fait!

Sinon le disque dur interne en scsi est un 3.5"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> Sinon le disque dur interne en scsi est un 3.5"?



Oui, et il supporte les vieux disques 3,5 "double épaisseur", par contre, un 5,25 ne rentre pas.


----------



## Superparati (7 Janvier 2008)

ok je dois avoir un disque dur scsi qui traîne, de plus grosse capacité


----------



## Vivid (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Verifier aussi les connecteurs 'côté' carte verticale, (video). Si ils sont marron (plastic) faudras surement les changés, faux contacts... les soudures aussi peuvent bouger.

44 000f.. est plus tard..... trouver dans une 'poubelle' informatique... 

bye.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> 44 000f.. est plus tard..... trouver dans une 'poubelle' informatique...
> 
> bye.



Euuh , ça veut dire quelque chose, ça ?


----------



## Superparati (9 Janvier 2008)

il parle du cycle certainement de vie de la machine 
Bref c'est sur qu les soudure peuvent s'oxyder et ça faudra forcement retravailler


----------



## Vivid (9 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh , ça veut dire quelque chose, ça ?



1 son prix de base
2 la ou je l'ai trouvée





Superparati a dit:


> il parle du cycle certainement de vie de la machine
> Bref c'est sur qu les soudure peuvent s'oxyder et ça faudra forcement retravailler



elles se décolent (les soudures).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> il parle du cycle certainement de vie de la machine
> Bref c'est sur qu les soudure peuvent s'oxyder et ça faudra forcement retravailler





Vivid a dit:


> elles se décolent (les soudures).



Mais les contacts, eux (ceux des cartes "enfichées"), ils s'oxydent !


----------



## Superparati (11 Janvier 2008)

Me voila à coté de la bête!
J'ai réussi à le faire démarrer sur un Os !
Il y a donc sur le disque dur l'Os 7.0.1, le SE/30 dispose d'un disque dur de 40Mo et 8Mo de ram !!!
Donc pour le moment je ne vois pas se que je pourrai lui rajouter à part des barrettes de 2Mo pour doubler la mémoire vive.
J'ai un disque dur en SCSi 3,5" qui traîne de 1,2Go (le disque dur d'un Macintosh 7200  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2008)

Donc, en fait, tu n'as besoin que de mon jeu de disquettes ? Je vois ça, et je te passe un MP en début de semaine !


----------



## Superparati (12 Janvier 2008)

Oui exact


----------

